# Goodlife Vapors initial flavours



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

Goodlife vapors have a huge selection of flavours available!
Here are the 8 Goodlife flavours which are on their way...

I've started out with 6 and 12mg but as we usually do, the flavours and Nic levels will expand with each order. I will also be taking special requests should there be something else you would like.


Deadly Sin




A sweet, bakery tobacco vape. A description will never do this one justice. It's my all day vape. It's become the only juice I vape. Some flavors are made for each other and blend perfectly. The throat hit is there, the flavor is outstanding, the blend is a 50/50 unlike the others in the line-up so the vapor is BIG! Will leave your surroundings smelling like fresh baked cookies and cakes! I have been told that this is very similar to a Crispy treat as well as Smores and Cinnamon Buns. Taste is subjective, but it is been decided that this juice is a winner! 

Panty Dropper




If only there was an e-liquid to make you irresistible! We took a little Raspberry, a little Pomegranate and then added a couple of secret ingredients to give you a vape so amazing, no one could ever turn you down. Be yourself and let the juice work it's magic! If you want to know what it tastes like, it tastes pink!

El Kamino




A tobacco that has background notes of graham, cocoa, hint of sweet. Reminds me of a Mild, sort of Blackish cigar (hint hint), but I'll leave it up to you to see what you taste in it. This juice is designed for RBA users and drippers. Plumes of vapor from this one.

High Five




High Five is the standout amongst all other juices. A classy blend of a natural oak tobacco, vanilla and bourbon. It will prove to be one of the best tobaccos on the market. This is a high VG juice

Cozmic Crunch





Now a proud member of the Good Life family! Being an adult is no fun! This juice will take you back to your favorite bowl of cereal from your childhood. Berry goodness with hidden notes of the Captain's best cereal. Fancy label and bottle at the same great Good Life price! 

Zombie Blood




Mixed from the blood of the innocent. This bloody juice is the nectar of the undead. One of a kind vape not found anywhere else. It's Strawberry Gummy Candy with a kick.

Melon Boba




The best medley of melons infused with a hint of cream as well as a refreshing hint of mint. A blast of relaxing and sweet flavors balanced to perfection.

Nerdy Girl





Classic candy from your childhood. Sour, sweet, nerdy... Just the way you like it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Awesome selection @ShaneW !
Nice new tobacco options I see

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

Here is a look at the factory...


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Great selection, @ShaneW. There goes all my good intentions to not buy any new juices, but try and make a dent in my stash! Are those tobaccos NETs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (23/4/15)

awesome selection better price... nice one @ShaneW


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Thanks for sharing the video @ShaneW 
Nice clean lab they have. So organised. Makes me want to vape their juice

I loved the interview Phil had with Jeremy a bit later on where they discussed how Jeremy started with his shoebox full of ingredients and mixing it up in his apartment. And the progression from there. Amazing to think its been only 3 years. Shows the growth in the industry and always good to hear about the community side of vaping.... Something that smoking never had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

One thing that I was very impressed about was that the wholesale agreement stated that they will not sell to a store that sells tobacco products of any kind. To me that shows their level of commitment to vaping as apose to making profit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

Andre said:


> Great selection, @ShaneW. There goes all my good intentions to not buy any new juices, but try and make a dent in my stash! Are those tobaccos NETs?



I've enquired about this, will let you know their response

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/4/15)

Was hoping for White Zenberry to be on that list. @ShaneW when will we be able to special order?


----------



## capetocuba (23/4/15)

Good luck with new range @ShaneW !!! Look forward to trying them out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Was hoping for White Zenberry to be on that list. @ShaneW when will we be able to special order?


 
With the next order, not entirely sure when that would be but I'd guess at around mid may

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/4/15)

Nerdy girl and zombie blood sounds great. 

Does these juices raise any alcohol flags?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> Nerdy girl and zombie blood sounds great.
> 
> Does these juices raise any alcohol flags?



I have asked, will let you know their response

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ShaneW (24/4/15)

Got some feedback from Goodlife.



Andre said:


> Great selection, @ShaneW. There goes all my good intentions to not buy any new juices, but try and make a dent in my stash! Are those tobaccos NETs?



They are a mix of NET and artificial flavouring



Marzuq said:


> Nerdy girl and zombie blood sounds great.
> 
> Does these juices raise any alcohol flags?



Panty dropper contains alcohol (alcohol base), the rest do not

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## capetocuba (24/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Panty dropper contains alcohol (alcohol base), the rest do not



I never managed to get her panties down without alcohol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Got some feedback from Goodlife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info @ShaneW 
will be ordering of the ones i can to try out when it arrives.
@capetocuba thats hillarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/4/15)

Looks like the arrival date will be around Monday 4th May... 10 days from now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Looks like the arrival date will be around Monday 4th April... 10 days from now


I am sure you mean to say 4 May 2015 @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (24/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> I am sure you mean to say 4 May 2015 @ShaneW


 
Oops, thanks for picking that up.


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/4/15)

@ShaneW, thanks for the feedback! Appreciated!
What about High Five as it is a bourbon flavoring?


----------



## ShaneW (25/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @ShaneW, thanks for the feedback! Appreciated!
> What about High Five as it is a bourbon flavoring?



According to goodlife it's just flavouring

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> According to goodlife it's just flavouring


And quite good too. I used some to flavour spirits I home distilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/4/15)

Andre said:


> And quite good too. I used some to flavour spirits I home distilled.



0mg... I hope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

